# DVD + und DVD -



## Mellowtrax (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Also vieleicht eine etwas dumme Frage, aber ich komm da irgendwie nicht ganz mit....

Also ich hab mir vor etwa zwei Wochen einen DVD Brenner für meinen PC gekauft. Nun hab ich eine Datei auf meinem PC (mpg) und aus der möcht ich eien DVD brennen. Nun hab ich mich mal umgesehen nach Rohlingen. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass es DVD- und DVD+ gibt. 

1. Was ist der Unterschied?
2. Spielt es eine Rolle welche ich kaufe? Ich möchte einfach dann, das normale DVD Player meine gebrannte DVD auch lesen können. Muss ich da drauf achten ob + oder -?

Weil ein Bekannter hat gesagt wenn ich die falsche DVD nehme, dass es dann sein kann, das ich keinen Ton hab auf der DVD. Jetzt weiss ich eben nicht ob das wirklich so ist oder nicht... Weil ich hab zum testen mal eine DVD gebrannt ( war eine beim Brenner dabei) und da hatte ich wirklich keinen Ton (war glaube ich -).

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Juli 2005)

Also das man keinen Ton hat ist mir (bisher) nochnicht passiert.

+ und - sind zwei verschiedene Standarts, die Hersteller konnten sich einfach nicht einigen ( das selbe steht uns bei der nächsten Generation ja auch bevor )
Was die Vor/Nachteile der beiden Standarts sind kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Welche dein Player einlesen kann findet man oft in der Bedienungsanleitung, manchmal werden auch bestimmte Hersteller empfohlen, bzw von ihnen abgeraten.

Die Frage ist auch, was für einen Brenner hast du ?
Ein + Brenner kann keine - brennen und umgekehrt, im Idealfall hat man einen der beiden Formate unterstützt.
Ich hätte mich da vor dem Kauf schon schlau gemacht.

Im Zweifelsfall, kauf dir eine + und eine -  und dann probiers einfach aus, die kosten ja nicht die Welt Heutzutage


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2005)

Im Grundsatz sollte man DVD - R/RW für Video-DVDs benutzen. Inzwischen kann man aber
in den Brennprogrammen schummeln und den "+"-Medien ein "-"Bit zubrennen. 

Und wie Teac schon sagte, die Qualität ist abh. von den benutzten Rohlingen, Mit 2-4 facher
Geschwindigkeit sollte es mit jedem Rohling gehen, höher nur mit Markenrohlingen, und da
gibt es Listen von unterstützten Rn. Auch nach Firmware-Updates gucken, denn damit wird
die Brennstrategie für Rohlinge versch. Sorten eingeimpft.

Und Dein Problem bezüglich des Tones : Könnte auch am DVD-Brennprogramm liegen.
Ich habe 4 versch. DVD-Brennprogramme ausprobiert und nur 1 hat überall abspielbare
Video-DVDs erstellt ( Authoring EncoreDVD ).

Bei http://www.Brennmeister.com kann man mal vorbeischauen bez. Brennstrategien/Updates etc.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mellowtrax (8. Juli 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage ist auch, was für einen Brenner hast du ?
> Ein + Brenner kann keine - brennen und umgekehrt, im Idealfall hat man einen der beiden Formate unterstützt.
> Ich hätte mich da vor dem Kauf schon schlau gemacht.


 
Also ich hab mich da schon erkundigt beim Kauf. Gemäss Hersteller kann dieses Gerät beides brennen. + und -. Das sollte kein Problem sein. Es geht mir eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, da ich nicht weiss welche Player meine Kollegen haben (werde dann die DVD weiter geben, da es ein theaterstück einer Schulklasse ist) deshalb wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------

